# Nemett Engines



## PeeWee (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

I read Malcolm's book cover to cover over the bank holiday and found it to be a perfect blend of plain English with just the right balance of tec speak.
Today i went to his site to order the plans with the idea of making his Lynx as a 2nd/3rd engine only to discover of his passing, such a tragedy. 
I do hope that eventually the plans for his exquisite looking engines become available at some point in the future. 

condolances


----------



## Drei (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

Yes youre wright, I have built his Lynx engine model as my first IC engine and I can say that its fantastic. A great looking and original engine and the plans were good explained followd by followd by a 80 page booklet explaning the machining step by step. I will also be glad to buy his other plans if possible...

Drei


----------



## ironman (Feb 23, 2010)

Is there a picture available of the Lynx engine or info on it? Thanks, ironman


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't think his web site is up anymore but some details here, the NE15S was the name before he started naming all his designs after big cats

http://modelenginenews.org/cardfile/ne15s.html

Jason


----------

